# Boats that work for a living



## Pocketfisherman

Here's some shots of working watercraft from around Port O'Connor TX, and points beyond.

If you've got any shots of working boats, commercial fishing boats, tugs, etc, add them to this thread too. I'd like to see what I'm missing from other coastal areas.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts

*Freeport*


----------



## Mont

Here's one from way offshore on Father's Day.


----------



## Mont

one more of very rare white tanker...


----------



## Pocketfisherman

What are they doing moored together, transferring oil??


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Mont said:


> one more of very rare white tanker...


 There's a pilot named Ahab looking for that one.


----------



## trodery

PocketFisherman - Those a great pictures, the clarity is amazing.

MAN! That white tanker looks HUGE!

I love work boats!


----------



## Gator_Nutz

Very interesting and informative read on your roofing problems Mont. Glad to hear you're getting it taken care of.


----------



## stargazer

Man...awesome pics.....Love to see them working boats.


----------



## chicapesca

*Matagorda Bay*

Taken last year.


----------



## Slip

I agree, that white tanker looks huge. This is a great thread.


----------



## RR_TX

1) Rust Bucket -- was fishing in the Gulf est 8 years ago when I took this pic.

2) Fling and Spree -- Dive Boats out of Freeport - taken 5 years ago on the way to Stetsons Bank

3) Fling and (I beleive) the Sea Searcher -- out at the Flower Gardens - 5 yrs ago


----------



## Pocketfisherman

After a hard day's work in the Poco Bueno tournament, ya gotta weigh in before calling it a night....










About to trade some beer for shrimp offshore...









If you look real close, you'll se a porpoise surfing the bow wave......









The old Matagorda Island State Park ferry which burned a few years back.


----------



## Dolphin

*Ship Channel Mystery (Galveston)*

Here are pictures of a mysterious ship and what ever it was towing. I goggled the number that is on the side of what was being towed and this is here is the results. Very interesting!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NR-1_Deep_Submergence_Craft


----------



## irbjd

You notice the macine guns mounted on the bow and stern of that Zodiac riding along side the NR-1?


----------



## Striker Fisher

That is Nerwin... Last time I saw it was in Groton. We did a tiger cruz on it.

Nice pic.

JA


----------



## Dolphin

irbjd said:


> You notice the macine guns mounted on the bow and stern of that Zodiac riding along side the NR-1?


Yes! There were actually two of the CG Zodiacs tag teaming it as it was coming it. There were also guys with machine guns on both the sub and the back of the big ship (you can see it when you zoom in).

We were fighting a big black drum when it came by and only got a couple of pictures.


----------



## Mike Jennings

here is one i took last August, cheep camera, so its not a great picture, just liked the paint job


----------



## Robert.Parson

I think i have fished around that HEB boat before.
May have caught my first LING there..



Mike Jennings said:


> here is one i took last August, cheep camera, so its not a great picture, just liked the paint job


----------



## Dolphin

Mike Jennings said:


> here is one i took last August, cheep camera, so its not a great picture, just liked the paint job


I love it! Anything with regards to Texas and our flag is great!


----------



## Shed Hunter

*Working boats*

Very nice shots of working boats. One question, how do you get the larger photos to post here?

SH


----------



## Too Tall

Shed Hunter said:


> Very nice shots of working boats. One question, how do you get the larger photos to post here?
> 
> SH


Resize it.

http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


----------



## grayfish

Shed Hunter said:


> Very nice shots of working boats. One question, how do you get the larger photos to post here?
> 
> SH


The ones that are really large are actually stored on a photo service sites such as www.photobucket.com, www.flickr.com or some other service and only the link to that photo is in the post here. The image you see is actually coming from the service site. The size restrictions, if any are their rules. If you right click on a photo and select properties it will tell you were it is stored. If you decided to us such a service, you must remember that some users are on slower Internet Services and large photos take time to download to their machines. A one megabyte image can take awhile to show up on a dial up users monitor.


----------



## spotsndots

A couple of pics from a big rig heading towards the locks at Matagorda










I'd sure wish I would have waited to see it squeeze thru the locks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Too Tall said:


> Resize it.
> 
> http://www.lan-lord.net/photo_resize.aspx


 To show a photo larger than what this bulletin board system will except, you have to host the picture on a photo sharing site like Flickr or Photobucket. Then, when you make your post, you first need to get the URL of your picture from the picture site. Then, within your post here, you use image tags to make it display The image tags look like this: 









When the post shows up here, the picture will also show from the other site.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I'm going to revive this thread with a few more from the Seattle WA area.
Car Ferry:









Not sure what this one does, but it was in good shape for its' age:









Modern Tug in the adjacent lock on the Lake Union canal. It was delivering one of the new catamaran high speed ferries in tow. I could not get a good shot of the ferry though due to other traffic in the next lock.









Classic Foss company tug in front of a floating drydock:









One of the cruise ships that goes up the Inside Passage to Alaska. Not my best shot, too much water in the foreground and a tilted horizon. All I've done is resized these:









Some of the huge fishing fleet that call Seattle home:









Not sure if this is a workboat, or someone's private megayacht. If I could ever buy a yacht, this is the style I'd go for.









A Contemporary Tug:









A Classic tug converted to a liveaboard:









If you like boats and are ever in Seattle, don't miss the Argosy Tours "Locks Tour" that takes you through the canal and into Lake Union.


----------



## Terry G.

always like this one as it reminded me of a "drag race".

and this small "oyster" boat (i think thats what it is)


----------



## limey

*SS Sir Walter Scott*

Loch Katrine, Scotland.


----------



## Robert.Parson

limey said:


> Loch Katrine, Scotland.


Cool
i have wanted to visit Scotland ever since I met my first Scottish buddy.


----------



## Texas T

*Holy Island*

Is also called Lindisfarne in Northeastern England. The causeway out to the island is only accessible for a few hours at low tide. This shows some of the boats waiting for the return of high tide.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lindisfarne


----------



## wil.k

*One of my work boats*

Dredge "El Torro"


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Where is that working, Red River?


----------



## limey

Blurry, but u can see the cannon on the bow. This was our port guide in Alaska.


----------



## wil.k

Pocketfisherman said:


> Where is that working, Red River?


Nope thats the Brazos out of the banks.


----------



## Aggiedan

*I just like the name*

because I think its an opinion about his customers


----------



## TUORT

Like the name on this one


----------



## Terry G.

whiskey river use to be out ah chocolate bayou, where is it now?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Nice!! The captain must either be a Willy fan, or someone you want to steer clear of when he's dragging.


----------



## limey

North Sea Fishing Boats


----------

